# "Unfortunately google play store has stopped": what to do (general)



## urilabob (Jul 31, 2012)

There are a gazillion threads on this topic, but most of them are about device-specific or carrier-specific problems. However google play store can stop for a number of reasons that are more generic. Googling them is a pain in the butt, as I recently discovered. This thread is intended as a place to collect them together. As well as checking here, it would be important to check on threads for your specific device and carrier, as they may have pushed a bad version.

Cause:    Part-installed apps: something went wrong part-way through installing an app
Checking: Check in google play; if it says 'downloading' or 'installing' permanently, something is amiss
Solution: Try uninstalling the app (you may be able to reinstall it successfully afterward)

Cause:    /mnt/sdcard is full
Checking: If you have a terminal, use the "df" command, otherwise use a capable file viewer
Solution: On a terminal, "cd /mnt/sdcard", then "du -s (dirname)" to check sizes, "rm -r (dirname)" to remove something (or use 'mv (dirname) /mnt/external_sd if you have an external sd card with some space). On a file viewer, move or remove relevant directories.  You can't avoid this: if your sd card is full, you're definitely going to have to remove something (or move it to your external card) - the system isn't going to work with a full card. USE WITH CARE EITHER WAY. Whatever you remove cannot be retrieved, and removing the wrong thing can make your system or applications misbehave.

Cause:  Corrupted data
Checking: Try the solutions in increasing order of severity.
Solution: 

Go into Settings, then apps, then All, click on Google Play Store. Then:
Clear cache, Force stop, restart Google Play and retry​
Go into Settings, then apps, then All, click on Google Play Store. Then:
Clear data, Force stop, restart Google Play and retry​
Go into Settings, then Accounts and Sync, Click on your account, then on options icon, Remove account (ignore warnings - it's easy to restore)
Restart Google Play. It will ask you to add an account - add your original back in.​

Cause: Corrupted binaries
Checking: Not sure how...
Solution: Install an updated binary. This thread always seems to have the latest. But you should probably check your device and vendor lists in case there is a device-specific binary (I think the more specific binaries currently just add a different skin, but further information would be good). You may also need to reinstall google play services (thanks jpeg1900)
Or:
"I just reflashed the same gapps in CWM over the first installation, rebooted and had to wait a few minutes before Play Store actually started working again." - Thanks Nephatiu (see below).

Please feel free to add further info below. I'll try to incorporate all good nuggets into this post.

PS anyone know a better way to do tables in this wiki?


----------



## Ralf-0815 (Jul 31, 2012)

*play store error at download*



urilabob said:


> There are a gazillion threads on this topic, but most of them are about device-specific or carrier-specific problems. However google play store can stop for a number of reasons that are more generic. Googling them is a pain in the butt, as I recently discovered. This thread is intended as a place to collect them together. As well as checking here, it would be important to check on threads for your specific device and carrier, as they may have pushed a bad version.
> 
> Cause:    /mnt/sdcard is full
> Checking: If you have a terminal, use the "df" command, otherwise use a capable file viewer
> ...

Click to collapse




hi there,
i have some problems with play store at all. play store is runing well - BUT, if i like to download an app, the download never starts. it says "donloading" but there is no percentage.
after ~ 15 mins an error is on the display.

any idea?


----------



## urilabob (Aug 4, 2012)

*Play Store hanging on download*



Ralf-0815 said:


> hi there,
> i have some problems with play store at all. play store is runing well - BUT, if i like to download an app, the download never starts. it says "donloading" but there is no percentage.
> after ~ 15 mins an error is on the display.
> 
> any idea?

Click to collapse



Not sure. I had a similar problem at one time, and eventually discovered it was due to a specific app that had only half-installed itself (perhaps the tab had crashed halfway through the download, not sure, it's lost in the mists of time). Uninstalling that app got over the problem. However it might help someone (perhaps you) if you post the error message that you get on the display (people are likely to google it, so that you might get together with other people with the same problem).


----------



## tygr20 (Aug 22, 2012)

I had issues with the Play Store earlier today and tried clearing the app cache and data to no avail, but found another simple fix. I uninstalled updates from version 3.8.15 back to 3.7.15. Worked like a charm.


----------



## Nephatiu (Nov 26, 2012)

Well, my Play Store recently crashed during updates, after which it wouldn't run any longer anymore stating that same message every time I try running it and also every time an app accesses the store for information (which seems to happen when I just open the apps). My sdcard wasn't full, clearing data and cache did nothing, no other data is corrupted, I replaced the market with a fresh copy apk, tried different versions, ... Nothing worked... So, reading the internet, I saw the final solution was to remove and re-add my Google account, but for some reason (not a rational one) I didn't really want to do this, so I went back to CWM recovery mode, reflashed the gapps zip I used the first time and rebooted... Once booted it didn't give me the error I usually get on any other boot since it started crashing, but when I tried running Play Store, it crashed again with the same message... Defeated I went to my Google accounts to remove, at which point (just before doing anything) I noticed the Updates-notification of the Play Store popping up in my notification drawer. I tapped it and Play Store booted, everything works again, and it updated itself back to the latest version, still without any problems.

So in short, if you don't ant to read the entire text:

I just reflashed the same gapps in CWM over the first installation, rebooted and had to wait a few minutes before Play Store actually started working again.

Dunno if this will work for anyone of you, 'cause it depends on the reason it's not working, but this possible solution should not be missing from your list since it worked for at least one person (me). 

Greetz,

 ~ Nephatiu


----------



## Deleted member 1755208 (Jul 19, 2013)

*Hotspot Shield VPN 1.3*

just download  Hotspot Shield VPN 1.3

http://www.androiddrawer.com/11257/download-hotspot-shield-vpn-1-3-app-apk/

and google play store will work again


----------



## ErionT (Jul 23, 2013)

What does Hotspot Shield VPN 1.3 have to do with Google Play not working?
That is an app which creates a VPN so you can access sites that are locked or not authorized.

Personally I went into Settings than Application Manager, then ALL, then Google Play Store.
After that i cleared all the data, force stopped the app and restarted it again. 
It worked nicely.



alleshi said:


> just download  Hotspot Shield VPN 1.3
> 
> http://www.androiddrawer.com/11257/download-hotspot-shield-vpn-1-3-app-apk/
> 
> and google play store will work again

Click to collapse


----------



## mjpeters (Jul 24, 2013)

urilabob said:


> Cause:  Corrupted data
> Checking: Try the solutions in increasing order of severity.
> Solution:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



seems point 3 fixes it for me, but as soon as im back on the play store and starting to download something it just starts over again with the error message. Any ideas?


----------



## ApeironTsuka (Aug 10, 2013)

Not even sure how to describe this one..
Hardware: ASUS ME301T (MeMo Smart Pad 10)
Version: 4.2.1 (10.6.1.29, but it was happening on 10.6.1.25 as well)
Rooted, SuperSU installed for the multi-user support. Aside from that, the device is stock.
Play Store: 4.1.6 (4.0.something factory)
Setup:
  2 users
  Primary user has 2 Google accounts+FB account
  Secondary user has a single Google account
Problem:
  I have 43 apps installed on the primary user. If I install even 1 more, the app crashes when trying to load the list of installed apps. Doesn't seem to matter what the 44th app is. Uninstall it to drop it back to 43 and it works just fine again. Secondary user is at 46 and no issues. I've tried removing both Google accounts, clearing data+cache of the store, DMClient, and Download Manager, as well as removing the store updates. Nothing has worked. The only things left I can think of is trying to update the store manually via newer apk or a factory reset. I don't know what, if anything, ASUS changed in the store, as the installed size reports 10.46mb or so. Also want to avoid a reset for obvious pain-in-the-arse related reasons.
Any ideas?


----------



## jPeg1900 (Aug 31, 2013)

I ran into a similar problem. After reading this thread, i tried a few of the suggestions. What ended up working for me was to go to the application manager, got to google play store, uninstall updates, and re install the factory version. Did the same for google play services.


----------



## talamir (Sep 15, 2013)

*same problem with 4.3.1.1*

using a custom rom (LiquidSmooth) on a Galaxy Note II (N7100) international.
went through all the removing\reinstalling\clear cache tricks.. same error pops up every time i try to open the store, and sometimes just as a background process.
not sure if re-flashing will help... (cleared cache and dalvik too).
thoughts..?


----------



## urilabob (Sep 25, 2013)

ApeironTsuka said:


> N
> Problem:
> I have 43 apps installed on the primary user. If I install even 1 more, the app crashes when trying to load the list of installed apps. Doesn't seem to matter what the 44th app is. Uninstall it to drop it back to 43 and it works just fine again. Secondary user is at 46 and no issues. I've tried removing both Google accounts, clearing data+cache of the store, DMClient, and Download Manager, as well as removing the store updates. Nothing has worked. The only things left I can think of is trying to update the store manually via newer apk or a factory reset. I don't know what, if anything, ASUS changed in the store, as the installed size reports 10.46mb or so. Also want to avoid a reset for obvious pain-in-the-arse related reasons.
> Any ideas?

Click to collapse



No good ones, but just wondering - is there any possibility it's the 43rd app that is the root of the problem? Perhaps its data is corrupted in play's database, and adding another app reveals the problem.


----------



## urilabob (Sep 25, 2013)

talamir said:


> using a custom rom (LiquidSmooth) on a Galaxy Note II (N7100) international.
> went through all the removing\reinstalling\clear cache tricks.. same error pops up every time i try to open the store, and sometimes just as a background process.
> not sure if re-flashing will help... (cleared cache and dalvik too).
> thoughts..?

Click to collapse



Just in case you didn't try it, jpeg1900's suggestion of reinstalling google play services (rather than just google play) might be relevant here, in light of it crashing as a background process.


----------



## vezzy (Oct 10, 2013)

*Unfortunately google play store has stopped*

hello,

i bought a chinese phone - Vsun i9 but unfortunately it looks that is made for chinese market and google play doesn't work:

Unfortunately google play store has stopped

I had rooted the phone but still don't know how to activate google play  
Could you help me and if someone knows if there is a custom rom for this phone to send a link.

thank you in advance!


----------



## adrianyujs (Dec 21, 2013)

*4.5.10*

Is this a bugs?? On note 3 original rom play store version 4.5.10 also has this problem, sometimes clear data on download manager / play service / play store can help, sometimes there is no choice, I remove gmail account and sign in again can help...

Why does this happen? Did google give any answer?


----------



## 3deepborah (Dec 22, 2013)

*helpful topic*

i found this very helpful.. thnks


----------



## adrianyujs (Dec 23, 2013)

remove account and work well, after few days the same problem occur again!!!! What happen to android? is it need to wait new google play new update?


----------



## nativeridge (Dec 28, 2013)

*I broke it!!!*

after trying all the processes, several times

I am running Paranoid Android ROM and just wondered if changing  hybrid profile of Google play store was contributing to app crashing?!?

*note:* I was able to open app but from opening menu could not go into any individual tabs (I.e. "apps") without crashing...

Changing hybrid settings back to lower DPI fixed issue and I have just set to the maximum DPI before app starts crashing

hope this helps others


----------



## urilabob (Jan 19, 2014)

*Limited Relevance*



alleshi said:


> just download  Hotspot Shield VPN 1.3
> 
> http://www.androiddrawer.com/11257/download-hotspot-shield-vpn-1-3-app-apk/
> 
> and google play store will work again

Click to collapse



If your problem is due to google sites being blocked by a firewall (your company's, your ISP's, your country's, or whatever) this may be helpful. Be aware that you will need a site on the other end, outside the firewall, to route your google play communications. 

If that's not your problem, this solution won't help. 

Usually you will know - only a few countries block google, it's highly unlikely that a commercial ISP would, and you will know whether you are trying to do updates on your company's network.


----------



## aarish1 (Jan 19, 2014)

There's a host file in system-etc- delete that file and reboot your phone and see if that works.. 

Sent from my Micromax A110Q using Tapatalk


----------



## urilabob (Jul 31, 2012)

There are a gazillion threads on this topic, but most of them are about device-specific or carrier-specific problems. However google play store can stop for a number of reasons that are more generic. Googling them is a pain in the butt, as I recently discovered. This thread is intended as a place to collect them together. As well as checking here, it would be important to check on threads for your specific device and carrier, as they may have pushed a bad version.

Cause:    Part-installed apps: something went wrong part-way through installing an app
Checking: Check in google play; if it says 'downloading' or 'installing' permanently, something is amiss
Solution: Try uninstalling the app (you may be able to reinstall it successfully afterward)

Cause:    /mnt/sdcard is full
Checking: If you have a terminal, use the "df" command, otherwise use a capable file viewer
Solution: On a terminal, "cd /mnt/sdcard", then "du -s (dirname)" to check sizes, "rm -r (dirname)" to remove something (or use 'mv (dirname) /mnt/external_sd if you have an external sd card with some space). On a file viewer, move or remove relevant directories.  You can't avoid this: if your sd card is full, you're definitely going to have to remove something (or move it to your external card) - the system isn't going to work with a full card. USE WITH CARE EITHER WAY. Whatever you remove cannot be retrieved, and removing the wrong thing can make your system or applications misbehave.

Cause:  Corrupted data
Checking: Try the solutions in increasing order of severity.
Solution: 

Go into Settings, then apps, then All, click on Google Play Store. Then:
Clear cache, Force stop, restart Google Play and retry​
Go into Settings, then apps, then All, click on Google Play Store. Then:
Clear data, Force stop, restart Google Play and retry​
Go into Settings, then Accounts and Sync, Click on your account, then on options icon, Remove account (ignore warnings - it's easy to restore)
Restart Google Play. It will ask you to add an account - add your original back in.​

Cause: Corrupted binaries
Checking: Not sure how...
Solution: Install an updated binary. This thread always seems to have the latest. But you should probably check your device and vendor lists in case there is a device-specific binary (I think the more specific binaries currently just add a different skin, but further information would be good). You may also need to reinstall google play services (thanks jpeg1900)
Or:
"I just reflashed the same gapps in CWM over the first installation, rebooted and had to wait a few minutes before Play Store actually started working again." - Thanks Nephatiu (see below).

Please feel free to add further info below. I'll try to incorporate all good nuggets into this post.

PS anyone know a better way to do tables in this wiki?


----------



## mayankbhatia5 (Apr 5, 2014)

Make sure your google playstore is in system app.This works flawlessly


----------



## sakar89 (Apr 26, 2014)

*still problem*

I ran into this problem after flashing a custom rom .. and now the notification appears just after booting... i cant even use my phone because as soon as i press ok the notification again comes back /.. tried to clear cache even factory reset bt the problem is same


----------



## simonbigwave (Apr 27, 2014)

sakar89 said:


> I ran into this problem after flashing a custom rom .. and now the notification appears just after booting... i cant even use my phone because as soon as i press ok the notification again comes back /.. tried to clear cache even factory reset bt the problem is same

Click to collapse



For me,  i had to 
1) reflash gapps and wipe cache and Dalvik 
2)reboot (do a proper powerdown and then on again) 
3)Remove google account 
4) wipe all cache and Dalvik again. 
4)re add google account /with wifi OFF (dont ask me why becos it didn't work with my wifi on but worked with adding account via  mobile data) 
5) did u chage ur Google password lately becos of Heartbleed bug? Did u select two way verification process ? If so REMOVE two way verification process on Google on web via pc. If u changed ur password lately then u need to check password for ALL ur google specific apps eg google plus,  gmail,  etc on ur phone device.  For some people that helped apparently. 
6) if all above doesn't work try another different  PA Gapps or Banks gapps. 
So for me,  after all i did above, hours later from trying everything ,  my Google apps is finally ok.. Hope this helps.  Good luck.


----------



## Muddyfunk (Jul 31, 2014)

*Uninstalling update worked for me*



tygr20 said:


> I had issues with the Play Store earlier today and tried clearing the app cache and data to no avail, but found another simple fix. I uninstalled updates from version 3.8.15 back to 3.7.15. Worked like a charm.

Click to collapse



Yeah, that worked. Thanks


Update: Error message appearing again so uninstalling the updates does the trick but I don't want to have to do that everytime I use Google Play.

Any other suggestions please? Don't really want to flash ROM again and Gapps?


----------



## LordXavius (Aug 10, 2014)

*How to fix!*

I have figured it out, although it will require factoru reset. 

Go into fastboot (this is done by holding down the power and volume down key)
Install the drivers, go into the adb interface and type the following commands :

fastboot devices
fastboot erase userdata
fastboot erase cache
fastboot reboot

Done!


----------



## Ammar53 (Aug 31, 2014)

*Unfortunately Google play store has stopped*

n:Go into Settings, then apps, then All, click on Google Play Store. Then:

Clear cache, Force stop, restart Google Play and retry

Go into Settings, then apps, then All, click on Google Play Store. Then:

Clear data, Force stop, restart Google Play and retry

Go into Settings, then Accounts and Sync, Click on your account, then on options icon, Remove account (ignore warnings - it's easy to restore)

Restart Google Play. It will ask you to add an account - add your original back in.

I did this all but still have same problem. ..
Please help me as soon as possible.


----------



## kevinleen0 (Sep 24, 2014)

thank you so much! Finally I solved my problem! :good:


----------



## topodinapoli (Oct 3, 2014)

*Thanks, just the info needed.*



urilabob said:


> There are a gazillion threads on this topic, but most of them are about device-specific or carrier-specific problems. However google play store can stop for a number of reasons that are more generic. Googling them is a pain in the butt, as I recently discovered. This thread is intended as a place to collect them together. As well as checking here, it would be important to check on threads for your specific device and carrier, as they may have pushed a bad version.
> 
> Cause:    Part-installed apps: something went wrong part-way through installing an app
> Checking: Check in google play; if it says 'downloading' or 'installing' permanently, something is amiss
> ...

Click to collapse



This helped me greatly.  I started uninstalling apps after backing up with Titanium Backup.  Cleared the data for Play Store and Services.  Now working after weeks of messing around trying to solve the problem.  Thanks and more thanks.


----------



## Mr. HoaX (Nov 2, 2014)

*[FIX]:Unfortunately google play store has stopped*

Here is my solution this worked for me:
requirements:
Rooted Device (ofcourse)
link2sd
Google Play Store (latest): http://www.redmondpie.com/google-play-apk-4.4.22-download/
Google Play Services (6.1.83) : http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/apps-games/app-google-play-services-t2795911
Steps:
-uninstall google play store
-update google play services by installing google play services v 6.1.8.3 as given above
-install google play store as given above 
-open link2sd and convert google play store into system app
-reboot 
-DONE! -welcome in advance )


----------



## adrianyujs (Nov 2, 2014)

I figure it out, it's a bug..

This happen if I put my phone to silent or vibrate mode, I switch back to normal sound mode problem solved...


----------



## oskarkamera (Jan 22, 2015)

*android 5.0.1 google play problem *

hi i installed android 5.0.1 hundred percent correct . everything are work exept Google play app's
how can i fix it because i can not play game when google play stor + googla play are not working 

---------- Post added at 02:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:20 PM ----------




oskarkamera said:


> hi i installed android 5.0.1 hundred percent correct . everything are work exept Google play app's
> how can i fix it because i can not play game when google play stor + googla play are not working

Click to collapse



i have Cell standby problem in galaxy s4 too  , thats why i tryed upgrade my android to 5.0.1
how can i fix it ?! cell standby drain my battery . and now google play srvice are not working ,
is there any android 5.0.1 Firmware google play edittions ?
i need help guys please help me


----------



## Bhupesh Nimje (Feb 22, 2015)

*Fix Google Play Store has Stopped*

you have to choose one out of four solutions
Solution 1 : Clear Google Play Store Cache
Solution 2 : Uninstall the latest update if you find out that problem is arrived after you have updated your Google Play Store
Solution 3 : Switch to Wi-Fi Connection
Solution 4 : If you are facing this issue from a long time then you can switch to latest version of Google Play Store


----------



## noobter (Feb 24, 2015)

urilabob said:


> There are a gazillion threads on this topic, but most of them are about device-specific or carrier-specific problems. However google play store can stop for a number of reasons that are more generic. Googling them is a pain in the butt, as I recently discovered. This thread is intended as a place to collect them together. As well as checking here, it would be important to check on threads for your specific device and carrier, as they may have pushed a bad version.
> 
> Cause:    Part-installed apps: something went wrong part-way through installing an app
> Checking: Check in google play; if it says 'downloading' or 'installing' permanently, something is amiss
> ...

Click to collapse



I fixed mine by making Play Store a system app.


----------



## Krizz Reck'd (Mar 9, 2015)

As soon as I try to open the Play Store, it immediately pops up the message. I know of method/cause 3, but it didn't work. As for the other causes I don't know how to do those, and now my phone is sometimes popping up with the message that it stopped. Help.


----------



## Gene August (Mar 21, 2015)

*Try restoring Google Play Services*

I had been having the same problem as everyone else posting here.  Running 'Jelly Bean', I had an existing backup of the system which was created with Titanium Backup.  I restored Google Play Services and the problem went away.


----------



## Gene August (Apr 4, 2015)

*The fix turned out to be temporary*



Gene August said:


> I had been having the same problem as everyone else posting here.  Running 'Jelly Bean', I had an existing backup of the system which was created with Titanium Backup.  I restored Google Play Services and the problem went away.

Click to collapse



The fix seemed to last a few days, then the same problem reappeared.  The problem seemed to magnify over the next several days, in the sense that additional apps began to display similar messages, "Unfortunately x x x has stopped working".  It got to the stage where the Device Settings would not open, so I decided to re-install the operating system.


----------



## Khate (May 6, 2015)

urilabob said:


> There are a gazillion threads on this topic, but most of them are about device-specific or carrier-specific problems. However google play store can stop for a number of reasons that are more generic. Googling them is a pain in the butt, as I recently discovered. This thread is intended as a place to collect them together. As well as checking here, it would be important to check on threads for your specific device and carrier, as they may have pushed a bad version.
> 
> Cause:    Part-installed apps: something went wrong part-way through installing an app
> Checking: Check in google play; if it says 'downloading' or 'installing' permanently, something is amiss
> ...

Click to collapse



What if it stopped due to the use of freedom.apk?


----------



## i9100pwr (Jun 20, 2015)

i9100GT:

*CM 12.1 *--> http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s2/development-derivatives/rom-cyanogenmod-12-t2955551
*tk_gapps-modular-pico-5.1.1-20150620-signed.zip* --> http://d-h.st/JaEs

and no more "Unfortunately google play store has stopped"


----------



## headache59 (Jul 27, 2015)

Thanks - what worked for me - uninstall all updates for google play store.


----------



## Lianthe (Jul 30, 2015)

Try changing Location Mode to Device only.


----------



## urilabob (Jul 31, 2012)

There are a gazillion threads on this topic, but most of them are about device-specific or carrier-specific problems. However google play store can stop for a number of reasons that are more generic. Googling them is a pain in the butt, as I recently discovered. This thread is intended as a place to collect them together. As well as checking here, it would be important to check on threads for your specific device and carrier, as they may have pushed a bad version.

Cause:    Part-installed apps: something went wrong part-way through installing an app
Checking: Check in google play; if it says 'downloading' or 'installing' permanently, something is amiss
Solution: Try uninstalling the app (you may be able to reinstall it successfully afterward)

Cause:    /mnt/sdcard is full
Checking: If you have a terminal, use the "df" command, otherwise use a capable file viewer
Solution: On a terminal, "cd /mnt/sdcard", then "du -s (dirname)" to check sizes, "rm -r (dirname)" to remove something (or use 'mv (dirname) /mnt/external_sd if you have an external sd card with some space). On a file viewer, move or remove relevant directories.  You can't avoid this: if your sd card is full, you're definitely going to have to remove something (or move it to your external card) - the system isn't going to work with a full card. USE WITH CARE EITHER WAY. Whatever you remove cannot be retrieved, and removing the wrong thing can make your system or applications misbehave.

Cause:  Corrupted data
Checking: Try the solutions in increasing order of severity.
Solution: 

Go into Settings, then apps, then All, click on Google Play Store. Then:
Clear cache, Force stop, restart Google Play and retry​
Go into Settings, then apps, then All, click on Google Play Store. Then:
Clear data, Force stop, restart Google Play and retry​
Go into Settings, then Accounts and Sync, Click on your account, then on options icon, Remove account (ignore warnings - it's easy to restore)
Restart Google Play. It will ask you to add an account - add your original back in.​

Cause: Corrupted binaries
Checking: Not sure how...
Solution: Install an updated binary. This thread always seems to have the latest. But you should probably check your device and vendor lists in case there is a device-specific binary (I think the more specific binaries currently just add a different skin, but further information would be good). You may also need to reinstall google play services (thanks jpeg1900)
Or:
"I just reflashed the same gapps in CWM over the first installation, rebooted and had to wait a few minutes before Play Store actually started working again." - Thanks Nephatiu (see below).

Please feel free to add further info below. I'll try to incorporate all good nuggets into this post.

PS anyone know a better way to do tables in this wiki?


----------



## charminggaurav (Dec 12, 2015)

Hy , 
My Google play store stopped working as it was a system app i maded it a user app using root browser after making my Google play store app from system to user it stopped working....... I can open the app but when i try to download any app it says "unfortunately, Google play store has stopped." .......somebody help me please! Please


----------



## billubakra (Apr 25, 2016)

I uninstalled all the updates of both Google Play Store and Services and reentered my credentials for the Google account and it seems to be fine as of now. How to update both Store and Services to the latest version now?

*UPDATE*
It worked fine for 5 minutes and now this problem has arisen again. I am using GT-S7262 with Android v4.1.2 . The phone is not rooted. What should I do now?


----------



## abhiraj tulsyan (Apr 26, 2016)

billubakra said:


> I uninstalled all the updates of both Google Play Store and Services and reentered my credentials for the Google account and it seems to be fine as of now. How to update both Store and Services to the latest version now?
> 
> *UPDATE*
> It worked fine for 5 minutes and now this problem has arisen again. I am using GT-S7262 with Android v4.1.2 . The phone is not rooted. What should I do now?

Click to collapse



you can try to clear data and cache, uninstall all updates and then download latest playstore version apk file from outside and install it.
Hope it works.


----------



## billubakra (Apr 26, 2016)

abhiraj tulsyan said:


> you can try to clear data and cache, uninstall all updates and then download latest playstore version apk file from outside and install it.
> Hope it works.

Click to collapse



Cleared data, cache and uninstalled all the updates yesterday itself but it didn't help. From where to download the latest playstore version for my phone? And how to delete the older version which is in the phone?


----------



## abhiraj tulsyan (Apr 26, 2016)

just type latest version of playstore.apk in google From the links you can download playstore apk file and simply install it.And then open the playstore.The new play store installed would simply take the place of old one


----------



## Frezza (Apr 26, 2016)

I  have the same problem


----------



## griz.droidx (Apr 26, 2016)

Hey there just add as an FYI I'm using  gb after my s3 died on a dx2 play store would die repeatedly and I'd have to down grade to market which worked at times and other times no.  Since I'm on cm7 I was using a cherry mixer theme that's always been a favorite.  For sh!ts and giggles I applied another theme that I liked almost as well.   This simple change fixed my  play store issues completely.  So it's something to consider especially on custom roms.   Not many are running  gb anymore but it could be useful on newer android versions too.    

Edit: old versions of many apps can be found on  apkmirror.???

Sent from my MB870 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## billubakra (Apr 29, 2016)

abhiraj tulsyan said:


> just type latest version of playstore.apk in google From the links you can download playstore apk file and simply install it.And then open the playstore.The new play store installed would simply take the place of old one

Click to collapse



I installed the latest version but when I open the Playstore now, it says cannot connect to internet or something. I don't recall the exact error now. What to do?


----------



## abhiraj tulsyan (Apr 29, 2016)

does it say "Connection time out error"

Sent from my XT1022 using XDA-Developers mobile app

---------- Post added at 07:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:18 PM ----------




billubakra said:


> I installed the latest version but when I open the Playstore now, it says cannot connect to internet or something. I don't recall the exact error now. What to do?

Click to collapse



does it say connection time out error

Sent from my XT1022 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## billubakra (May 1, 2016)

No, it was some other error Dear Abhiraj. I installed the latest version but the result was the same, so again cleared cache, data and reset it to the factory version and now I am getting this error, Error Retrieving Information from Server RH-01. I again installed the latest version of Google Play Store and Services but the result is the same. I don't have any idea why this is happening. This phone of mine just has one or two apps installed and it is used for making calls only. I did not change any setting or something. This error started all of a sudden. What should I do?



abhiraj tulsyan said:


> does it say "Connection time out error"
> 
> Sent from my XT1022 using XDA-Developers mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## abhiraj tulsyan (May 1, 2016)

billubakra said:


> No, it was some other error Dear Abhiraj. I installed the latest version but the result was the same, so again cleared cache, data and reset it to the factory version and now I am getting this error, Error Retrieving Information from Server RH-01. I again installed the latest version of Google Play Store and Services but the result is the same. I don't have any idea why this is happening. This phone of mine just has one or two apps installed and it is used for making calls only. I did not change any setting or something. This error started all of a sudden. What should I do?

Click to collapse



Clear data of Google Services framework and force stop it.Remove your google account.Clear data of apps such as play store,play services.Then reboot your phone.And sign in with your google account once again.This should work 

Sent from my XT1022 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## billubakra (May 3, 2016)

abhiraj tulsyan said:


> Clear data of Google Services framework and force stop it.Remove your google account.Clear data of apps such as play store,play services.Then reboot your phone.And sign in with your google account once again.This should work
> 
> Sent from my XT1022 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



When I first got the cannot connect to internet or some other error, I followed the troubleshooting steps by Googling them. Then I got the RH error. So, I got the same steps as you have mentioned from Google and after following them the factory version of Playstore worked for few minutes and then again I got cannot connect to internet or some other error. Sorry don't recall the errors precisely.

Just now I again followed the steps as mentioned by you, but still the RH error is there. What should I do now?


----------



## billubakra (May 4, 2016)

@abhiraj tulsyan
Any more help brother?


----------



## abhiraj tulsyan (May 4, 2016)

billubakra said:


> @abhiraj tulsyan
> Any more help brother?

Click to collapse



Sorry bro can't do anything more. I would have recommended you to delete host files of google play store if you would  have rooted your phone.But my knowledge is only this much limited.Hope for someone bettet to look at your post and help

Sent from my XT1022 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## billubakra (May 4, 2016)

abhiraj tulsyan said:


> Sorry bro can't do anything more. I would have recommended you to delete host files of google play store if you would  have rooted your phone.But my knowledge is only this much limited.Hope for someone bettet to look at your post and help
> 
> Sent from my XT1022 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Ah. Few more questions dear-

1. Why did this error show up at the first place? Like I have told you, I did not change any setting or anything.

2. I can try to root my phone via Kingoroot and if successful I can delete the host files. But will it work? And where is it located?

3. Deleting the host files won't cause any more troubles, right?

4. If I format the phone, then will the problem go away?


----------



## billubakra (May 6, 2016)

@abhiraj tulsyan
Awaiting for your reply brother.


----------



## jes327 (May 9, 2016)

I was getting the message "Unfortunately, Google Play Store has stopped" no matter what I had tried! I had tried EVERYTHING that was mentioned online and nothing worked! I even rooted my phone! The only thing that finally worked for me to get Play Store working was to download a different browser to my phone which was easier said than done! I remember Play Store had mentioned once that my browser (my phone's default browser) was no longer supported. So after having tried everything else - I remembered the message! I was finally able to download Firefox onto my phone my using the default browser set to Desktop View instead of Mobile View! I made sure to set my phone to allow for 3rd party apps to be downloaded - and finally I was able to download Firefox! Google had kept switching me over to Play Store every time I went to download Firefox until I switched to Desktop View in the phone's default browser! Since Play Store wasn't working I couldn't download Firefox or Chrome using Play Store! Anyway, once I got Firefox installed I disabled my phone's default browser via Settings then Apps and I was all set. Now when I click "Play Store" the Firefox browser opens and gives me instant access.


----------



## billubakra (May 13, 2016)

jes327 said:


> I was getting the message "Unfortunately, Google Play Store has stopped" no matter what I had tried! I had tried EVERYTHING that was mentioned online and nothing worked! I even rooted my phone! The only thing that finally worked for me to get Play Store working was to download a different browser to my phone which was easier said than done! I remember Play Store had mentioned once that my browser (my phone's default browser) was no longer supported. So after having tried everything else - I remembered the message! I was finally able to download Firefox onto my phone my using the default browser set to Desktop View instead of Mobile View! I made sure to set my phone to allow for 3rd party apps to be downloaded - and finally I was able to download Firefox! Google had kept switching me over to Play Store every time I went to download Firefox until I switched to Desktop View in the phone's default browser! Since Play Store wasn't working I couldn't download Firefox or Chrome using Play Store! Anyway, once I got Firefox installed I disabled my phone's default browser via Settings then Apps and I was all set. Now when I click "Play Store" the Firefox browser opens and gives me instant access.

Click to collapse



I am using GT-S7262 with Android v4.1.2 I have also tried pretty much everything but nothing has helped me  My phone does not have a stock Samsung browser. It had only chrome, but I downloaded Firefox about a year back because chrome sucks. Any more tweaks which I can try?

@abhiraj tulsyan
I opened Android system recovery. I thought clearing cache might help. But there were errors in orange font on this page.







What exactly are these errors?


----------



## billubakra (May 14, 2016)

Any help guys?


----------



## shiv660 (Aug 2, 2016)

*unfortunately google play services has stopped*

Hi there i m getting a irritating problem. "Unfortunately google play services has stopped", this message is continuously popping on my screen. I have a cm13 nightly pls fix this !!!!!


----------



## urilabob (Jul 31, 2012)

There are a gazillion threads on this topic, but most of them are about device-specific or carrier-specific problems. However google play store can stop for a number of reasons that are more generic. Googling them is a pain in the butt, as I recently discovered. This thread is intended as a place to collect them together. As well as checking here, it would be important to check on threads for your specific device and carrier, as they may have pushed a bad version.

Cause:    Part-installed apps: something went wrong part-way through installing an app
Checking: Check in google play; if it says 'downloading' or 'installing' permanently, something is amiss
Solution: Try uninstalling the app (you may be able to reinstall it successfully afterward)

Cause:    /mnt/sdcard is full
Checking: If you have a terminal, use the "df" command, otherwise use a capable file viewer
Solution: On a terminal, "cd /mnt/sdcard", then "du -s (dirname)" to check sizes, "rm -r (dirname)" to remove something (or use 'mv (dirname) /mnt/external_sd if you have an external sd card with some space). On a file viewer, move or remove relevant directories.  You can't avoid this: if your sd card is full, you're definitely going to have to remove something (or move it to your external card) - the system isn't going to work with a full card. USE WITH CARE EITHER WAY. Whatever you remove cannot be retrieved, and removing the wrong thing can make your system or applications misbehave.

Cause:  Corrupted data
Checking: Try the solutions in increasing order of severity.
Solution: 

Go into Settings, then apps, then All, click on Google Play Store. Then:
Clear cache, Force stop, restart Google Play and retry​
Go into Settings, then apps, then All, click on Google Play Store. Then:
Clear data, Force stop, restart Google Play and retry​
Go into Settings, then Accounts and Sync, Click on your account, then on options icon, Remove account (ignore warnings - it's easy to restore)
Restart Google Play. It will ask you to add an account - add your original back in.​

Cause: Corrupted binaries
Checking: Not sure how...
Solution: Install an updated binary. This thread always seems to have the latest. But you should probably check your device and vendor lists in case there is a device-specific binary (I think the more specific binaries currently just add a different skin, but further information would be good). You may also need to reinstall google play services (thanks jpeg1900)
Or:
"I just reflashed the same gapps in CWM over the first installation, rebooted and had to wait a few minutes before Play Store actually started working again." - Thanks Nephatiu (see below).

Please feel free to add further info below. I'll try to incorporate all good nuggets into this post.

PS anyone know a better way to do tables in this wiki?


----------



## Prerna (Aug 31, 2016)

Hi, I used an app called "uninstall" and removed what is supposed to be "bloatware". After doing this, Play Store also keep crashing. Any clue what might have gone wrong?


----------



## Gadget Guy (May 21, 2017)

*Simple and easy ways to fix the error.*

Simply follow some of the solution as mentioned below:
*Method 1: Re-start your device
*
*Method 2: Clear the Cache and Data
*

Go to Setting >> Go to Application Setting (In some devices application setting is named as Apps).
Go to, All the apps > >Find the Google Play Store >> Clear Cache and Data
Once you have cleared everything. Next you need to Force Stop the application.
Similarly, Find the Google Play Service >> Clear Cacheand Data
Now, Restart your device

* Method 3: Enable Downloads
*

Go to Setting>> Go to Application Setting (In some devices application setting is named as Apps).
Go to, All the apps > >Find Downloads >> Open it and and Enable it.
Now,Restart your device and you will no longer face the error.
This method has worked most of the time and it should also work for you.

*Method 4: Upgrade or Downgrade Google Play Store Updates
*Many of the time outdated version of Google Play Store is found to be the reason behind the errors. So, check whether the update is available or not. If update is available then update the Play Store and see if it fixes the issue.

But, if there is no update available then your Play Store is up to date. So there are possibilities that the updated Google Play Store is causing the error. There are chances that the updated Version of Google play store may have Compatibility Issues. So in this case, you need to Uninstall Google Play Store updates. Just follow the step to Uninstall Google Play Store update.


Go to Setting>> Go to Application Setting (In some devices application setting is named as apps).
Go to, All the apps > >Find the Google Play Store >> Uninstall Updates
Now Restart your device and try to Open the Google Play Store.

*Method 5: Reset App Preference
*

Go to Setting>> Go to Application Setting (In some devices application setting is named as Apps).
Go to, All the Apps > >Click on Menu Key/button [In some device you can even see three dots on the top right corner of the screen- click on it]
You will see different option >> Tap on “Reset app preferences”
A dialogue box will appear >> Read the content and Click on RESET APPS 
Now Restart your device

*Method 6: Remove and Add Google Account
*

Go to Setting >> Accounts >> Google
Remove all your Google accounts
Go back to Google play store and Sign–in your account information
Accept all the Google terms and setup Google settings then Run Google Play Store and see if it fixes your error or not.

*Method 7: Factory Reset your Device
*

*Source : appslova.com*


----------

